# Acoplar transformador salida de Fender 5e3 a un 5f1



## Keithray (Ene 4, 2018)

Hola a todos y perdonar las molestias que cause, tengo un transformador de salida que quité del 5E3 que hice, le puse uno mejor, y quisiera saber si habría problemas al ponerlo en el 5F1 que he hecho, el transformador a aprovechar es digamos un equivalente del Hammond 1750H, os dejo en archivo adjunto las caracteristicas, el que tengo es el que venía con el kit, es decir Chino, como es lógico el primario es para dos valvulas pero el 5F1 solo lleva una valvula de salida, no se si es correcto conectar los dos cables del primario que va a las dos valvulas del 5e3 ponerlos juntos a la valvula de potencia del 5F1, o es mejor conertar solo uno de los cables y el otro anularlo, sería simplemente para probarlo pues cuando tenga pasta compraré el suyo propio.
Espero vuestras expertas opiniones.
Gracias a todos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 4, 2018)

Umm tendrás un montón de corriente contínua magnetizando y/o saturando ese núcleo . . .  a ver que te dicen los expertos.


----------



## Keithray (Ene 4, 2018)

Gracias por responder, algo de lo que dices es lo que pensaba que ocurriria, solo lo voy a utilizar para hacer pruebas y medir los voltages, en cuanto que pueda comprare el suyo propio


----------



## Rorschach (Ene 4, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Umm tendrás un montón de corriente contínua magnetizando y/o saturando ese núcleo . . .  a ver que te dicen los expertos.



Podría funcionar el cambio, ambos transformadores tienen +- 8000Ω de impedancia reflejada en el primario, el push-pull de placa a placa, y el single-ended de placa a +B, de colocar el push-pull, conectar ambos extremos, uno a la placa de la válvula y el otro a +B, el punto medio (center taped) dejarlo libre.-
Pero dije podría... , porque como dijo DOSME, este push-pull al no tener entrehierro (airgap), saturará el núcleo total o parcialmente, haz la prueba, no quemarás nada, si es total, no escucharás nada, y si es parcial se perderá potencia con alta distorsión.-

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 4, 2018)

Antes de magnetizarlo , entonces desarmar el paquete de chapas , poner las E para un lado , las I para el otro y 2 hojas de papel de entrehierro


----------



## Keithray (Ene 4, 2018)

Muchas gracias por vuestras respuestas y soluciones


----------



## Keithray (Oct 25, 2018)

He vuelto a retomar el proyecto del 5f1, Rorschach hare lo que dices con el transformador, solo para medir voltajes, pero segun iba en el 5e3 el cable central del transformador es el que va a +B es el rojo y los de los extemos a las dos valvulas, por lo que dices el rojo central lo dejo suelto y los dos de valvulas, marron primera valvula y azul segunda valvula, son los que conecto a +b y a la valvula
Gracias


----------



## Keithray (Jul 1, 2019)

Bueno pues sigo con él, ya tengo el transformador de salida, un Hammond 1750c, lo he conectado y solo obtengo un pitido, no se si he cambiado los cables del primario, el azul biene con un punto y lo he colocado al pin 3 de la valvula de salida y el rojo al B+ es ésto correcto ?, en algunos esquemas que los cables van al reves de como los he puesto.
Gracias a todos todas y perdonar las molestias.


----------



## Rorschach (Jul 3, 2019)

Esta bien conectado, el azul del primario al pin 3 ( placa/ánodo) de la válvula 6V6, y el rojo del primario a +B, en cuanto a el pitido, puede que esté oscilando, seguramente la realimentación negativa (NFB) quedó conectada al revés, debes invertir las conexiones de los 2 cables que salen del secundario, vale decir debes cambiar el que va conectado a tierra (masa del chasis) a NFB, y el que va a NFB, a tierra.-

Mirá :

​Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## Keithray (Jul 4, 2019)

Gracias por tu respuesta Rorschach


----------

